# Useles Billy say's thanksgiving hangovers is for the birds #220



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Let it rip


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 28, 2014)

Okay....


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 28, 2014)

Great.. now my wife is mad


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

why is that


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

Say you've got a single daughter, krun??


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

I've been drankin coffee and watching for deers.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Yes I do


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

Only seed two so far. They was running.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

I was all alone loney talking to myself


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

She looking for a good man?????


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Probably trying to keep warm


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

She's seeing someone TP


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

Might have been a mega beast. I couldn't tell.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

I hope he turns out to be a good one


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

That's too bad kran. I need someone to shower with money.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

You might have missed a giant


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

She'd sure spend it for ya


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 28, 2014)

Wish it would snow


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

She  works hard but she can't hang on to money


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

why you wife mad


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

TP you'll find someone


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

She'll treat you right


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Be a good person too to 2 two


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

She's out there someawhera


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

I live in a crazy house


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

My dog done went back to bed and
my bird is sitting on a piece of wood
like it's sitting on a egg that hasn't hatched.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

Finding one is no problem. Finding one that isn't cra cra is the problem.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Must be hard, but I believe there
a some nice ones still out there.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Must be hard raising your daughter
by yourself.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

My husband had a boy and a girl 
raising them on his own when I met
him and we have one together.
Times got tuff but we made it. 
They are all grown and we all get along just fine.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

They were 9 and 5


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Oldest daughter gonna be 47 in a couple of days.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Son is 43


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Youngest is 35


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

I went out with a girl a while back that always wanted me to come to her house and pick her up. Turns out she had a breathalizer thingy in her car and could only drive to and from work.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I went out with a girl a while back that always wanted me to come to her house and pick her up. Turns out she had a breathalizer thingy in her car and could only drive to and from work.



Stay away from that one


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Find you a nice country girl


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

One raised with manners, and taught respect


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

One who likes to cook. I can't believe
the number of couples I meet and
the wife's can't cook.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

My momma didn't teach me to cook
I learned on my own.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hubby is stirring I'm gonna make 
some coffee bbl


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

coffee's on


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

He usually makes it but I am cold
this morning and wanted a cup
but didn't want to make it to early so
he could have some too to 2 two


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

TP we have a ghost


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Looks like its gonna be a pretty day


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Morning DHD


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 28, 2014)

Morning Karen


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 28, 2014)

In the deer woods craving coffee


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 28, 2014)

Sounds nice and toasty


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 28, 2014)

Coffee


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 28, 2014)

Flop


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 28, 2014)

Bacon and eggs sound good too


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 28, 2014)

Killing a big buck will taste better


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 28, 2014)

Gotta keep hunting then


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 28, 2014)

DHD out


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

and steamy hot, warm your inners up


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 28, 2014)

Good luck lfft, I decided to sleep in.  I shouldn't have its nice and cold out


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Everybody be safe and stay warm today


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 28, 2014)

Lftc. Live from the camper


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 28, 2014)

Bout to go and scout a place.


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 28, 2014)

Figured eyed sleep in and do some scoutin this mornin


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 28, 2014)

Buncha folks already back from da woods here. Said it was too 2 to cold


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 28, 2014)

I just laughed at em.


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 28, 2014)

Told em to grow up and be a leader


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 28, 2014)

Mornin Krun.


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 28, 2014)

Krun mus be drankin coffee


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 28, 2014)

Ever feel like your talkin to urself?


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

Let it burn.


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 28, 2014)

Got a fire goin now


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

Fire good.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 28, 2014)

Hay


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 28, 2014)

Waitin on a hit lister doe


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 28, 2014)

Hopefully sexy tail Lisa


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 28, 2014)

Still got some rut action going on in munt-row county. Had a broke up 8 following a doe grunting. Come through bout 7:30


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Morning Hils, yes I be dranking coffee


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Hopefully sexy tail Lisa




Naming the does, another reason being a redneck is often misunderstood.

Now if you posted pictures of said sexy tail Lisa, that would be different.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

coffee flop


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

Whoo HOOO!  Sexy tail flop!


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Nice one Pappy


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

Pappy is riding herd on an office desk this morning. Some lucky folks get to go huntin


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks Krun.  I got to get back to work be4 the boss catches me on here.

Y'all be safe out there


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

Burn it down.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

I got a cull doe I'm gonna try for. She only has one fawn a year and I don't like the way her ears look.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2014)

Hitting the Road syl


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 28, 2014)

Good one.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 28, 2014)

Nap would be nice.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 28, 2014)

I slept in two... It felt good. Gonna go move a box stand after a while.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 28, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I got a cull doe I'm gonna try for. She only has one fawn a year and I don't like the way her ears look.



That will give you a bad herd ratio deferential. Need to take her out tp.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm all about the management of the herd.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2014)

Moanin'.
Just finished registrations and got wimmenz snoring all over the house. I think they got home about 5am.


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

Good job on closing the last one Karen.


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

I just woke up


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

Gonna sneak over to strang's house and get his trailer while he is hunting.


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

Then gonna go pick up my gun safe.


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

I had buyers remorse while standing in line.


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

I freak out every time I spend money.


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

I worked hard for that money and it was gone in a swipe of a piece of plastic.


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

Its just not fair.


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

Everything should be free


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

Obama should give out gun safes.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

I just got back with a new gun safe. I puled into Tractor Supply and asked the cashier where the gun safes were and she asked...are you here to pick up your gun safe now? I said, yes.....?

They then loaded a gun safe on my truck with a forklift and I drive off. I love tractor supply now.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 28, 2014)

That was a very Billy move, TP.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 28, 2014)

mattech said:


> I freak out every time I spend money.





mattech said:


> I worked hard for that money and it was gone in a swipe of a piece of plastic.



I totally agree. When I'm standing in line at the gas station to buy a bottle of Coke, I always think, "what could I've done better with this dollar?"


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> I totally agree. When I'm standing in line at the gas station to buy a bottle of Coke, I always think, "what could I've done better with this dollar?"



Scratch offs are so much better investments than a coke.


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

Just left tractor supply, apparently some guy in a white F250 picked up my gun safe.


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

Or may have been a silver F350


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Sue mattech, sue


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

Lovin my new gun safe. I only have one gun but it sure looks good in there.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm calling the po-leece, somebody done came to my crib a stolt my trailer


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

Thinking I might not even use it though. What if a big buck comes through the yard and I cant get it out quick enough?


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 28, 2014)

Sell it to mathewtechnical tp, for $1,000,000,000,000


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

May put it up for sale. Anybody need a good safe?


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

Good idea, strangmrusic.^^^


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 28, 2014)

Might want to buy it mathewtechnical, I just called all the gun safe companies and none of them are eva gonna make another safe ever again. Tp might have the last one in the world


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 28, 2014)

I keep getting this pop up add. Maybe it'll help mattech get one of the last gun safes
http://vaultprousa.com/index.htm


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 28, 2014)

Mornin' folks


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 28, 2014)

I was supposed to take the boy huntin' today, but felt a little sick, so I slep in.  I'll take him tomorrow and Sunday.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hey TP I could use a good gun safe


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Feel better JB


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

Hay, krun and JB.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

What cha up to TP


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Other than safe stealing


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hey Crickett


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

flop


----------



## Crickett (Nov 28, 2014)

Somebody needs to start Gadget a birthday thread. He's 111 today.  I'm guessing he's still livin since he last visited was on 11/20/14.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

wow


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

Not a whole lot, krun. Got t.p. inda tub and fixin to get out fer a while and stir up some trouble.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowhat kind of trouble.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## bigelow (Nov 28, 2014)

Why is everybody typing so loud.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Why is everybody typing so loud.



Hangover?


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

He just got his hearing aid turned up too high.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

I guess maybe, Fuzzy's got a hangover though


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

slow in hera today going outside for a while. bbl


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hey Matt


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Burn it down


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 28, 2014)

'Cause it's cold


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 28, 2014)

Let 'er burn!


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 28, 2014)

Boooyah


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 28, 2014)

I just woke up


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 28, 2014)

Prob had some deers walk by


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hello


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 28, 2014)

Know I got a crick in my neck


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 28, 2014)

Sup krun


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

You tree sleeping?


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm hongry


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Nothing much


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 28, 2014)

I was.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

I ate already


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

aren't you afraid you'll fall out


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 28, 2014)

Now I'm floppin from the tree


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 28, 2014)

karen936 said:


> aren't you afraid you'll fall out



I'm strapped in.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Probably a good thing


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 28, 2014)

Bout 3 hoot owls just sounded off


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

It's a little early for hoot owls isn't it


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 28, 2014)

Yea. Don't think I have ever heard em this early


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

It must be a sign then


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

the following are mythical beliefs of hearing an owl during the day.
1 : impending death2 : success in imminent venture3 : woman will be married into the family4 : disturbance5 : imminent travel6 : guests arriving7 : mental distress8 : sudden death9 : good fortune


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 28, 2014)

I hope it's the death of a deer or pig.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Well it does mention death and success


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

sudden death and good fortune


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Bet your gonna get a big ole deer Hils


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Something to read while your waiting on your big buck.

THE HUNTER AND THE OWL




Once a Delaware man and his wife went on a long hunt quite a way from the village. They had been out several days without having any luck when one night as they were sitting around their camp fire an owl hooted from a tree near by and after hooting laughed. This was considered a good omen, but to make sure of this the hunter took a chunk of fire and retired a little way from the camp under the tree where the owl was perched, and laid the chunk of fire on the ground, and sitting by it began to sprinkle tobacco on the live coal and talk to the owl. He said: "Mo-hoo-mus (or Grandfather), I have heard you whoop and laugh. I know by this that you see good luck coming to me after these few days of discouragement. I know that you are very fond of the fat of the deer and that you can exercise influence over the game if you will. I want you to bring much game in my way, not only deer, but fur-bearing animals, so that I may return home with a bountiful supply of furs as well as much dried meat, and I will promise you that from the largest deer that I kill, I will give you the fat and heart, of which you are very fond. I will hang them in a tree so that you can get them." The owl laughed again and the hunter knew that he would get much game after that. 

 The next morning he arose early, just before day, and started out with his bow and arrow, leaving his wife to take care of the camp. He had not gone far before he killed a very large buck. In his haste to take the deer back to camp so that he could go out and kill another before it got too late, he forgot his promise to the owl and did not take out the fat and heart and hang it in the tree as he said he would do, but flung the deer across his shoulder and started for camp. The deer was very heavy and he could not carry it all the way to camp without stopping to rest. He had only gone a few steps when he heard the owl hoot. This time it did not laugh as it had the night before. 

 The owl flew low down, right in front of the man, and said to him: "Is this the way you keep your promise to me? For this falsehood I will curse you. When you lay down this deer, you will fall dead." The hunter was quick to reply: "Grandfather, it is true I did not hang the fat up for you where I killed the deer, but I did not intend to keep it from you as you accuse me. I too have power and I say to you that when you alight, you too will fall dead. We will see who is the stronger and who first will die." The owl made a circle or two and began to get very tired, for owls can only fly a short distance. When it came back again, it said: "My good hunter, I will recall my curse and help you all I can, if you will recall yours, and we will be friends after this." The hunter was glad enough to agree, as he was getting very tired too. So the hunter lay the deer down and took out the fat and the heart and hung them up. When he picked up the deer again it was much lighter and he carried it to his camp with perfect ease. His wife was very glad to see him bringing in game. She soon dressed the deer and cut up strips of the best meat and hung them up to dry, and the hunter went out again and soon returned with other game. 

 In a few days they had all the furs and dried meat they could both carry to their home, and the hunter learned a lesson on this trip that he never afterwards forgot, that whenever a promise is made it should always be fulfilled.


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

Hey


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hey


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 28, 2014)

Hay


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hay


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

Get the safe home, and start discussing where we are gonna place it in the closet. Within two minutes my wife is already talking about renovation the closet and the bathroom. And I mean complete tear out and rearanging the shower sinks and everything. Lol


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

mattech said:


> Get the safe home, and start discussing where we are gonna place it in the closet. Within two minutes my wife is already talking about renovation the closet and the bathroom. And I mean complete tear out and rearanging the shower sinks and everything. Lol




Have fun with that


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 28, 2014)

mattech said:


> Get the safe home, and start discussing where we are gonna place it in the closet. Within two minutes my wife is already talking about renovation the closet and the bathroom. And I mean complete tear out and rearanging the shower sinks and everything. Lol



  women


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

men


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

flop


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

flop miss


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

What I learned today.
Hils straps in before sleeping in tree
Fuzzy has a hangover
Bigs turned his hearing aids up to high
TP looking to stir the pot and cause trouble.
That's about it.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Oh and BBhi wants to burn it down cause its cold


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 28, 2014)

Good read Krun.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks you gonna get a big one now for sure


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

Let it burn.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

mattech, pm me for a good home remodeler. He ain't cheap though.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Big one


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

Congrats on the safe home.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

TP you done stirring the pot


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Everyone repeat after me.
Hil's that's one of the biggest deer I've ever seen good job.
Send him that positive karma.


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

T.P. said:


> mattech, pm me for a good home remodeler. He ain't cheap though.



Ummmmm, no.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

mattech said:


> ummmmm, no.



lol


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hil's you get him yet???


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Nice story Karen


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Wishing for Hil's to get a big one. Thanks BBH1


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hil's is gonna do it


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

That hootie owl a good omen


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

gonna be a very big one


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

gonna set records


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

One for the books


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

hootie owls don't lie


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

always tell's the truth


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hil's is strapped in and ready


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Its gonna be a


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

big buck flop


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

bbl to see Hil's deer


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

Hey


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

Me an t.p. fixin to go up in walmarks an bus some heads.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 28, 2014)

Burn it down


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Nice safe mattech.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 28, 2014)

I see the mini van has been upgraded


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

mattech must have valuables at his safe house.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 28, 2014)

Jb jr's final game of season kicks off in 1.5 hrs......I'm all kind-a excited.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 28, 2014)

Burn it down.....


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 28, 2014)

Think I'm more pumped than he is.....


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Good luck JB Jr.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Beat the snot out of the opposing team


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

Good luck JB jr


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 28, 2014)

Luck at the game


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 28, 2014)

Burn the game down


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

Anyone wanna buy a trailer. Strang won't know, I promise.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 28, 2014)

Burn the trailer down


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

Just pour'd gas on it.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 28, 2014)

mattech said:


> Just pour'd gas on it.



Now use a Molotov cocktail


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

why not use a match


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

or a lighter


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

hot coals


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

hot embers


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

flop


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

Just ate oyster stew. It was real goot.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

no turkey leftovers?


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

I just got t.p. some walkie talkies.  They don't work one room apart. I'm going back to walmarks and let it burn.


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

OK I let it burn


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

Those who post you tube, or any videos, take note......


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

Weather maps at a glance


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 28, 2014)

My wiener dog lives in a pillow


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

Forum history


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2014)

Krun has done the heavy lifting in hera today.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

Burn it down.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2014)

Cold on this mountain


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2014)

I want to go home


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2014)

I miss Odell


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2014)

I am on strange computer


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2014)

The leaves are not very pretty either.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 28, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> The leaves are not very pretty either.



Where r u?


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

Hey


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2014)

I am frightened by high places.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Where r u?



Big Stone Gap Tenorsee


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 28, 2014)

Probably no leaves on the trees


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 28, 2014)

You mean 10rc?


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 28, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> You mean 10rc?



What you talkin about willis


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

Billy was slick back before he lost his arm.



..


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 28, 2014)

Hey Bo$$, Wh@t'd I miss?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Probably no leaves on the trees



There are a few, but they have no color at all in them.


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 28, 2014)

No help from Razorbacks, I bet Florida beats the Crimenoles.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

Flop.


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 28, 2014)

Prolly lose to Tech and play in the fried chicken bowl, not a bad drive though.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 28, 2014)

We'll have another solid showing in the Outback Bowl. A good season for Mark Richt


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2014)

The man down at the Police Station told me they had bear around here. I am scared of bears.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Carry a big gun


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 28, 2014)

You want me to come get you Bo$$, I ain't had but 13 reebs?


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 28, 2014)

Step bump step bump bump


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

Pappy is in da room


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 28, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> The man down at the Police Station told me they had bear around here. I am scared of bears.



If it's dark out and you see it.  Strip down neekid and run yelling and screaming.  If you have a gun shoot it up in the air while running.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> If it's dark out and you see it.  Strip down neekid and run yelling and screaming.  If you have a gun shoot it up in the air while running.



It is very very cold up here.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

I seed pappy this morning at the store. He had a 20" bucks head in the back of his ol truck. It had green flies coming out of its ears and he said he just had kilt it.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 28, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> It is very very cold up here.



Then by all means keep your underwear on


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

cold makes fer quicker nekkid runnin


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I seed pappy this morning at the store. He had a 20" bucks head in the back of his ol truck. It had green flies coming out of its ears and he said he just had kilt it.



They age quick this time of year T.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

Pappy is eatin peacans


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I seed pappy this morning at the store. He had a 20" bucks head in the back of his ol truck. It had green flies coming out of its ears and he said he just had kilt it.



Pappy gonna make some Deer Head cheese.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

Pappy done et some smoked cheekun, dressin, peas, and stew.  Then a piece of punkin cake.  Now he is munchin of peacans.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

Some dude was chasing pappy wanting his horns back. Pappy was screaming at him saying they're antlers! Not horns!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2014)

Pappy not making surp this year.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2014)

Pappy not making surp this year.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

Pappys 'surp cane got da frost bit early and ruint it all


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

'surp cane flop


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

frost bit that flop too.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

T, you would have thought I stolt that fellers horns or sumtin tha way he was actin'


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

I thought I was gonna have to get T to knock that dude in da head, if'n he didn't leave my horns alone.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

I was thinkin 'bout going deer killin in da morning too, but after that one I killed this mornin', I just don't have the feeling anymore.


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 28, 2014)

T practicing popping knots for little t's teenage years.


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 28, 2014)

T ain't got no problem going back to prison.....................


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 28, 2014)

Dont take pictures of the bears they get mad and kill you.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Dont take pictures of the bears they get mad and kill you.



Bears can claw you bad


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 28, 2014)

I like Qt's bearclaws.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2014)

My BIL has a lot of pictures of bear, but not a one of them had horns.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> T ain't got no problem going back to prison.....................



Nope. I like it there. I never worry about all the things around the house that need fixin and stuff like that.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

Yep, dude took pic of bear, bear wanted picture back and kilt him and took his phone.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

What say you, wycliff?


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

Not very motivated tonight


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

I heard t.p. screaming from the living room. I was in my "office"... quick as I could I ran in to see what was going on..... We've got a stacked stone fireplace and the idjit has climbed up it about two feet and couldn't get back down.


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 28, 2014)

Coyotes just souded off.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 28, 2014)

That ol truck just came by real slow, had blue smoke comin out the windows. Wish I was wid them.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 28, 2014)

just heard some song dogs.


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

t.p.=aspiring rock climber


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 28, 2014)

Nice stockin hanger T P.


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 28, 2014)

mattech said:


> t.p.=aspiring rock climber



You paint her toenails and that will stop.


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

Push the button


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

Squeeze the trigger


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

Slam the door


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

Flop


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

I guess I'll get the toe paint out.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2014)

K chasing a truck.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

Good frlop, technomatt.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

K is chasing cheech and Ching.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

Chong^^


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 28, 2014)

kjgk ljh ljh


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 28, 2014)

659 7076 7644


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

I hope he catches them and comes and picks me up.


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 28, 2014)

Looks like he caught em.............


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

I wonder what Wycliff is thinking right now.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 28, 2014)

Random numbers


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

Great! I hope they're on the way over hera!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2014)

Shoot the tires out K


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 28, 2014)

I'll bring the Fig Newtons................


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 28, 2014)

Didn't realize I left the puter on


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

take t.p. to BassPro and let her climb the rock wall.  Dylan loves that thing.  He makes 2 climbs everytime we go there.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 28, 2014)

hey man, just caught dem dudes. They pretty coooll dudes man.
Swingin by T P s.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

Pappy is rearranging the gun cabinet.  He might be getting more firin' iron fer Christmas and needs to make sure he gots da room for more iron.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2014)

Wish I had some Fig Newtons


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 28, 2014)

FarOut.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 28, 2014)

Cool breeze.....


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

Pappy might find a few guns he didn't know he had.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 28, 2014)

money shot.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 28, 2014)

I could use a shotgun,about now.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 28, 2014)

K thinks  420


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 28, 2014)

Dont toot pappys horn it makes him angry.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 28, 2014)

Thats us blowin the horn T P


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 28, 2014)

Got a good fire dying


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

Hey!  there is one I forgot I bought last year.  Savage 22WMR bolt action.  I remember that I wanted to get it to shoot a hawg or 7.  ain't been hawg huntin' yet.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

gonna go dig in this cabinet fer a while longer


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 28, 2014)

A lota dirt road riden.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

anybody need any .223?  I gots a good bit, and don't even own a .223 anymore.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

Pappy, what's a 1960 model 94 30-30 in used condition worth? Missing front sight. Rough guess?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 28, 2014)

My nine yr old wants a bigger fire i want it to go out.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

Gotta go. K and his new friends is outside waiting on me. Might bbl.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 28, 2014)

in the words of Mig burn it down Mig


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2014)

Guess I better check the bail fund.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 28, 2014)

Im burnt down wycliff


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 28, 2014)

Wooo Hooo Bomyah


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 28, 2014)

Front porch sitten.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 28, 2014)

getting there myself a few more makers and I'll be there


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

TP what tp hollering at.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Boss I tried to be a  good Billy today, hold down the fort 
make a good impression. I need an award


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

I am out for the night, hils got a big one


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

Bucks are chasing does in Carnesville, Ga tonight.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

I may post one up later if the swamp nasty beast comes through.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

T, probably in the 450 range.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 28, 2014)

I've been duck hunten all wrong, just found out your not supose to shoot aroost.

CONGRADS to HIls


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

Pappy forgot he has 4 Marlins 336 lever actions


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

Model 94 flop


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm chasen buck missers wife. She's hot.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

Pappy needs another gun safe.  
Wife says if Pappy gets another gun safe, he needs to be looking fer another wife at the same time.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

K be ruttin'


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

He's asking $300 for it. Pics look in fair shape.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

I wonder if you can swap a 53 y/o wife fer a 30 and a 23?  Maybe a little boot thrown in the swap?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

T.P. said:


> He's asking $300 for it. Pics look in fair shape.



no rust and barrel looks good, locks up tight?

Well worth it.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2014)

I wish Pappy,s wife would look over his shoulder and see his last post.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 28, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Pappy needs another gun safe.
> Wife says if Pappy gets another gun safe, he needs to be looking fer another wife at the same time.



Bass pro has got both.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 28, 2014)

** New wife & gun safe flop^^


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

Pappy is trying to figure how to arrange this gun cabinet...

by caliber, by length of firearm, by how often I use it, cheap in da back, cheap in da front.... man, I am lost on how to fix it.


I need me one of those organizational peoples.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2014)

Pappy will end up with knots on his head.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I wish Pappy,s wife would look over his shoulder and see his last post.



If I want her to know, I will tell her myself.  OK?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

I guess the bribe... I mean donation will be in the mail to Bo$$


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

I think I might put da short ones on one side, the longer ones on the other side.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

it's gots pockets on da door fer da pistols


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2014)

Put the ones that shoot in thr front Pappy.


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 28, 2014)

Good guns don't depreciate, wimmens do...................


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2014)

T.P. said:


>



I believe  them minners in your minner bucket are dead T.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

what are you wanting the gun fer T?


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

Where is mattech+?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

'purt near a flop


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2014)

That big shiner might make it, if you change the water out.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 28, 2014)

I got one older & uglyer than that one.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> what are you wanting the gun fer T?



No reason..just always wanted a pre-64.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

just nearly thar


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

Pre 64 flop.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 28, 2014)

The minner that is.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

T, if you wanting it to shoot, yep...

If you are wanting it as a collector to make some $ on one day, I would probably look fer one in better shape.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

I am a pre 64 model myself... 

by several years.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

Pappy needs him a Super Redhawk .44 Blued steel model.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

or a .480 Alaskan


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

I don't sell guns, pappy. If I buy them I shoot them. I've still got every gun I've ever bought. 


Except for the BPS I bought from a buddy back in the 90s for $100. Kept it a year and found out it was not his to sell.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

Bo$$ is a pre 1864 model.  hehehe


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 28, 2014)

Good nite to all, got to get up early & go find my arrows if I want to hunt. Lost them this afternoon....


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

I have bought and sold guns since I was 15 years old.  Back then, if you had cash, you could buy what you wanted.  Didn't matter I wasn't 21.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

night K... if you paint them arras glow in da dark, they are easier to find.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

I use to shoot 500 rounds of .22 every Friday afternoon.  That is why my ears ring and I can't hear much now


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

gotta go put da guns in da cabinet.  Mama said I been admiring them long enuff


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2014)

Night K.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Night K


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 28, 2014)

What I miss???


----------



## oops1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Went to Luke's pub and ate enough all u can eat skrimp to sink a bubba gump boat.. Got a ta go box and filled our coat pockets too.. We prolly stolt 17 pounds of skrimp.. Only paid fur won order


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 28, 2014)

Oooooops has learnt well


----------



## oops1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Oooooops has learnt well



You have no ideer... We made money tanight


----------



## oops1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Gotta go hit da wood pile.. Bbl


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2014)

Should have gotten some crab legs oops.


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 28, 2014)

Hay


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 28, 2014)

Won mo


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 28, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 28, 2014)

I didn't see no deers tanight


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 28, 2014)

Ph done shot em all


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 28, 2014)

Did have an armodilla scare the mess outta me on the way out though


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 28, 2014)

Sup Bo$$


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2014)

Not much Hils


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2014)

Sitting here in Tennessee listening to Georgia high school football.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2014)

Evening, guys.
had a great thanksgiving with the wife, daughter and her boyfriend. I just hate my oldest had to work and couldn't come. Anyway, they have officially ripped the guts out of my bank account and SUPPOSEDLY have almost finished the christmas shopping. 
I guess i need to get some deer meat thawing out for jerky for the college Pick'ems winner and mold some jigheads to tie as well.
Charlie, you got your hams ready for the mail? We'll know our winner sunday.


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> anybody need any .223?  I gots a good bit, and don't even own a .223 anymore.



Me me me.

I was just organizing my new gun safe. I was up to about 600 rounds of .223, I'm below 200 now.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 28, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, guys.
> had a great thanksgiving with the wife, daughter and her boyfriend. I just hate my oldest had to work and couldn't come. Anyway, they have officially ripped the guts out of my bank account and SUPPOSEDLY have almost finished the christmas shopping.
> I guess i need to get some deer meat thawing out for jerky for the college Pick'ems winner and mold some jigheads to tie as well.
> Charlie, you got your hams ready for the mail? We'll know our winner sunday.



Glad to hear you had a good'n Robert.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, guys.
> had a great thanksgiving with the wife, daughter and her boyfriend. I just hate my oldest had to work and couldn't come. Anyway, they have officially ripped the guts out of my bank account and SUPPOSEDLY have almost finished the christmas shopping.
> I guess i need to get some deer meat thawing out for jerky for the college Pick'ems winner and mold some jigheads to tie as well.
> Charlie, you got your hams ready for the mail? We'll know our winner sunday.



Yep


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 28, 2014)

I have exactly 2000 rounds of armor piercing rounds. Who know how many hollow points and full metal jackets rounds I have.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

Wobert, it is good to have your family around.  I wish all my kids had been able to be with us, but it didn't happen.


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

Spent the last hour or two setting up my new safe and organizing all my hunting/shooting stuff. I've got 4 guns and 2 bb guns in a 24 gun safe. After all the work I did I was on the floor with some stuff and when I punt my knuckles down to stand myself up, I left a ramcat broad head on the floor. My middle finger found it. It hurt pretty bad.


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

I got room for about 18 more guns. Time to start shopping.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

Pappy was rearranging his gun cabinet, and now they won't all go back in. And I was trying to make room fer another 'un or 2.

Go figure.

Must be the Good Lord telling me I don't need anymore. At least right now.


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

I got creative with my bow. I usually law it in the case, and lean it against the wall on the floor. I put the case in the attic and put a clothes hanger between the split limbs and hung it up on the rack.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 28, 2014)

I have quite a few guns. I still need more.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

mattech said:


> I got room for about 18 more guns. Time to start shopping.



you need to visit Pappy's Gun and Pawn.  lol

We gots what cha need, even if you don't want it.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Mine is in a hard case in my living room behind the couch


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Pappy was rearranging his gun cabinet, and now they won't all go back in. And I was trying to make room fer another 'un or 2.
> 
> Go figure.
> 
> Must be the Good Lord telling me I don't need anymore. At least right now.




I take donations. Lol


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

I think I count 4 brand new pistols, never fired.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

mattech said:


> I take donations. Lol



me too.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 28, 2014)

I've fired all of my guns


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> I've fired all of my guns



Me too, I try to buy a gun every couple years, but haven't bought one in bout 3, I think I'm due up. Problem is, my taste has gotten expensive, so its harder to buy one when they cost more. Lol


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

Where is T?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

It is right after S and before U


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

Flip


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 28, 2014)

mattech said:


> Me too, I try to buy a gun every couple years, but haven't bought one in bout 3, I think I'm due up. Problem is, my taste has gotten expensive, so its harder to buy one when they cost more. Lol



I'm looked at some new .270s I want one my son can have forever. Then another one for the wife. The nice ones are like 1200+


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2014)

My wife told me if another gun comes to my house, there would be a husband leaving it.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Holy carp.. What'd I miss?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2014)

My latest addition was a marlin 22 mag.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2014)

oops there he is.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Wives don't get better at that kinda stuff after you're married longer?


----------



## oops1 (Nov 28, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> oops there he is.


Hay.. Bo$$.. Did my fine check clear?


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 28, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> My wife told me if another gun comes to my house, there would be a husband leaving it.



Probably cheaper to keep her


----------



## oops1 (Nov 28, 2014)

It was a post dated check


----------



## oops1 (Nov 28, 2014)

2016


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> I'm looked at some new .270s I want one my son can have forever. Then another one for the wife. The nice ones are like 1200+



I've been wanting a new shotgun  a few years, but the couple I'm looking at are in the $1600 range.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Hay.. Bo$$.. Did my fine check clear?



You must have a lot of money in the bank. I still got the original and have been cashing the copies I made.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 28, 2014)

Migs brother-in law just left, came to raid the fridge


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 28, 2014)

mattech said:


> Good luck JB jr



Thanks guys, they won!!!!  Jb jr's first time being part of a championship team.....awesome game!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Congrats JB jr.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks, BBH!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2014)

Hey JB


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hey kd


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 28, 2014)

What position does he play?


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 28, 2014)

Defensive end, what he lacks in size he compensates with motor.  sometimes they let him run the ball during a blowout.


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

Congrats JB jr


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

Flop


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2014)

Wat's up matt with a little m.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2014)

Well think I am out see youns in the morning. That's TenRC talk.


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

Hey Bo$$


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

Almost bedtime


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 28, 2014)

good nite


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2014)

Less than 5 mo howers !!


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 29, 2014)

Mornin???


----------



## T.P. (Nov 29, 2014)

Lftbp again.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 29, 2014)

Lftt same tree as thanksgiving morning.  I like this tree my climber fits nice and makes for a comfortable sit.  A crow just crowed.  It's a nice morn.  29 degrees y'all be quiet while I hunt.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 29, 2014)

Morning, PH. I hope your bowels last as long as your hunt.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 29, 2014)

Ma spot


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 29, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Morning, PH. I hope your bowels last as long as your hunt.



They should, cleaned em out by the posting board.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 29, 2014)

Its dead quiet still out here


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 29, 2014)

A crow crowed just now


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 29, 2014)

Just did a crazy Ivan and checked my 6


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 29, 2014)

Forum clock is wrong


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 29, 2014)

Sqwerl


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 29, 2014)

Same sqwel made me look


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 29, 2014)

Crow just went ka ka kaaaa ka


----------



## T.P. (Nov 29, 2014)

3 does.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 29, 2014)

They look very nervous. There has been a lot of gunfire around here for the past few days.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 29, 2014)

3 crows


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 29, 2014)

Morn karun


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 29, 2014)

Gonna flip it lftt


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 29, 2014)

Lftt flip


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 29, 2014)

Gonna grunt in 8 min


----------



## karen936 (Nov 29, 2014)

Morning was reading back


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 29, 2014)

Looks like I got the whole 700 acres to myself this morn


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 29, 2014)

What did I miss?  Been huntin


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 29, 2014)

Shots on our property but I'm the only one pinned in.  Odd indeed!


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 29, 2014)

I think billy may be hunting my lease


----------



## T.P. (Nov 29, 2014)

Seed about 15-20 this morning. One ol rutty 4pt was the only antlers I seed.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 29, 2014)

Just got bored


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 29, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Seed about 15-20 this morning. One ol rutty 4pt was the only antlers I seed.



That's crazy


----------



## T.P. (Nov 29, 2014)

Sun feels good.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm watching a big red headed woodpecker.  Sounds like he's nailing boards up with a hammer.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 29, 2014)

About 10 more just came by. Probably some of the same ones from before.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Just got bored


Did you grunt at 0837 like you planned?


T.P. said:


> About 10 more just came by. Probably some of the same ones from before.



I'd be done for the year with 3 shots.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 29, 2014)

Minnow just came by.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 29, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Did you grunt at 0837 like you planned?
> 
> 
> I'd be done for the year with 3 shots.



I did grunt and a few times since.  Also used the rattle bag.  If I was a buck I would have totally came running in.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 29, 2014)

I ain't been seein no deer. A lot of turkeys, though.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Minnow just came by.


you fishing now?


PappyHoel said:


> I did grunt and a few times since.  Also used the rattle bag.  If I was a buck I would have totally came running in.


Totally. 


bigbuckhunter1 said:


> I ain't been seein no deer. A lot of turkeys, though.



I'll take turkeys any day of the week over deer. Hope they hang around till spring for you.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 29, 2014)

The other kind of minnow.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 29, 2014)

tender vittles


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2014)

T.P. said:


> The other kind of minnow.



I've seen a lot of things over the years( even called a peacock in one time), but i've never seen a chicken and a deer feeding in the same foodplot.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 29, 2014)

They are best friends.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 29, 2014)

Just went thru work email while sitting here.  Looks like the place fell apart while I've been out all week.  I thoroughly enjoyed myself while sitting here ready work email.  What a great morning with no deer.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Sic 'Em Dawgs


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 29, 2014)

Me an jb jr trying to get him a deer this mornin......unsuccessful.  Didn't even see one


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Good luck to yall


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 29, 2014)

The sports forum just made me lol all over myself


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Anyone have any spare beaver tails?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 29, 2014)

What's up boyz?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 29, 2014)

Battery is low and forgot my charger at hotel.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Not much Chief


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Uselesness


----------



## T.P. (Nov 29, 2014)

mattech+?


----------



## karen936 (Nov 29, 2014)

hey Matt


----------



## mattech (Nov 29, 2014)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Nov 29, 2014)

I just woke up, and that's cause my wife woke me up. Don't know why I slep so long, I actually got to be fairly early for me.


----------



## mattech (Nov 29, 2014)

Bump


----------



## mattech (Nov 29, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## mattech (Nov 29, 2014)

Ttb


----------



## mattech (Nov 29, 2014)

Tootsie roll


----------



## mattech (Nov 29, 2014)

Looks like RJ has converted to the dark side of minivan hunting. Lol


Love it.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 29, 2014)

Yo, Scrapy and Jeff C.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hey TP,Scrapy,Jeff


----------



## Scrapy (Nov 29, 2014)

*Discernment , what i say*

Being the holidays and folks done left out and back visting.... I ran across Crazy Billy, useles Billy firstcousin .  "said he was doing FINE just fine"../ The reason he grew up called crazy billy is cause when he was a kid he put stovepipes on him and arms and legs an jump off the ";two story" . Only 2 story round hyah at White Hall doing Fine just fine. THEN he walked the causeway  to visit cousins . On his way, returning home, his shadow got after him. That was one more runnin fool for dirt road miles. like to made it back to his shanty  but passed out. His Uncle discovered him by the pig pen. That is how he got his name.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 29, 2014)

Afternoom no deer and fish aint biting


----------



## mattech (Nov 29, 2014)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Nov 29, 2014)

Tied up


----------



## mattech (Nov 29, 2014)

@ ½time


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 29, 2014)

The game ga game iz on?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Our running backs should've eaten less fried turkey


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2014)

I think Scrapy know Billy better than we do.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Yall check this out


http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9127888&postcount=3


----------



## mattech (Nov 29, 2014)

Migmack said:


> The game ga game iz on?



Its on the sec network


----------



## mattech (Nov 29, 2014)

Knocker ball, that looks awesome


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 29, 2014)

Im in the woods. Ill turn on the radio.


----------



## Scrapy (Nov 29, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Our running backs should've eaten less fried turkey



Justfound out dat fried turkey is ole timey. Newest fad is a radiant heater.  Not a rotisserie .  What it is, is a homeless  feller somebody took to feeling sorry for and give a heater, bein  replaced by sumpin looks like wood burning.  Give him the heater with his blessins Would not give up that piece of a tank of gass though.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Yall check this out
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9127888&postcount=3


Whatever that was is gone now. 


Scrapy said:


> Justfound out dat fried turkey is ole timey. Newest fad is a radiant heater.  Not a rotisserie .  What it is, is a homeless  feller somebody took to feeling sorry for and give a heater, bein  replaced by sumpin looks like wood burning.  Give him the heater with his blessins Would not give up that piece of a tank of gass though.


I tried the oil-less fryer a couple of years ago. Turns the skin to leather but the meat was good. I'll stick with 3 gallons of boiling grease.


----------



## Scrapy (Nov 29, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Whatever that was is gone now.
> 
> I tried the oil-less fryer a couple of years ago. Turns the skin to leather but the meat was good. I'll stick with 3 gallons of boiling grease.



Bilin ile, me too.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 29, 2014)

That a was crazy kick.


----------



## Scrapy (Nov 29, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I've been drankin coffee and watching for deers.


 A dang deer tried to over run my truck , now I am looking for coffee.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 29, 2014)

Lol scrapy


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 29, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> A dang deer tried to over run my truck , now I am looking for coffee.



At least your truck isn't looking for coffee an the deer isn't diving.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 29, 2014)

Hay, y'all!


----------



## T.P. (Nov 29, 2014)

Live from da huntin crub.


----------



## mattech (Nov 29, 2014)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Nov 29, 2014)

Went and got a haircut. The lady refused to do a beard trim, and when I asked to go shorter on the top, she said no, cause she put to much work in on the sides.


----------



## mattech (Nov 29, 2014)

About to take the family to a strawberry patch, they are having a Christmas event.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 29, 2014)

Eye recon its time to get in the woods


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 29, 2014)

Hope lil fuzzy gets one


----------



## oops1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> Justfound out dat fried turkey is ole timey. Newest fad is a radiant heater.  Not a rotisserie .  What it is, is a homeless  feller somebody took to feeling sorry for and give a heater, bein  replaced by sumpin looks like wood burning.  Give him the heater with his blessins Would not give up that piece of a tank of gass though.



Right on scrap... Right on!


----------



## oops1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hope all the fuzzy's get won


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2014)

I want to go home.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Where ya at.. Bo$$?


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 29, 2014)

Hay


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 29, 2014)

Fuzzy flop?


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 29, 2014)

Now flop


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 29, 2014)

Goot luck to lil fuzzy


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 29, 2014)

Tech dun whooped da dawgs.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 29, 2014)

Tech now gots ta whoop a almagator


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 29, 2014)

It's gonna take a lota reebs tonight


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm back


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 29, 2014)

Seen a raccoon in da swamp and about 50 yards behind it was either a big black hawg or a bear.


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 29, 2014)

Before I could get my Binos up it walked into the woods on the other side


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 29, 2014)

I think it was a black panther


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 29, 2014)

Lite the woods up hils


----------



## Scrapy (Nov 29, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> At least your truck isn't looking for coffee an the deer isn't diving.



Don't hepme get more confused.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 29, 2014)

Hepme hepme hepme


----------



## Scrapy (Nov 29, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Hepme hepme hepme


  A new nite is fixin to dawn.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 29, 2014)

You going coon huntn big scraps?


----------



## Scrapy (Nov 29, 2014)

Migmack said:


> You going coon huntn big scraps?


As show  as de sun rise up tonight.
I already did that tomorrow.. An i'll doit it again yesterday.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 29, 2014)

Good thang yesterday aint here yet.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 29, 2014)

In a box blind looking 3rd of an acre food plot with a feeder.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 29, 2014)

Ganger mtn quiet fleece camo, sports afield orange vest and new balance sneakers.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 29, 2014)

Got the sneakers on the clearance rack.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 29, 2014)

Fire pit scent cover.


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 29, 2014)

Watchin 4 raccoons in da swamp


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 29, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Fire pit scent cover.



That's what I like to use


----------



## Scrapy (Nov 29, 2014)

Migmack said:


> In a box blind looking 3rd of an acre food plot with a feeder.


  Fount my self in de duck box, blind. Hope its temporary. Fount myself in de duck box blind.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 29, 2014)

Thank my other fuZy shot.


----------



## Scrapy (Nov 29, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> That's what I like to use


 I like Winston Lights myself.

My ole doe girls get a whiff an dey beat a track, lickety split, to  say howdy.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 29, 2014)

I put the smokes down lungs were hurting.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2014)

Scrapy stay happy


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2014)

I am a flatlander I will sure proud to get out of these Tenorsee mountains


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 29, 2014)

Live from taco mac


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 29, 2014)

Lftm


----------



## Scrapy (Nov 29, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Scrapy stay happy


 You too. 

 Really , all it takes is turn your hat around.  Us kids what done got our hat around and drawers hanging can come up with some gooduns.

Jeff Foxworthy say , Sometimes,"  ". But we cannot be relied apun . to execute a happy on demand . Let me tell you, this is hard work. less it just comes natural ! allnight coonhunting  and stuff.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 29, 2014)

Bunch of hogs just came thru


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 29, 2014)

Dillo just cruised by.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 29, 2014)

I love east tn monts


----------



## Scrapy (Nov 29, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Dillo just cruised by.



I just thought about mounting up and going to get some cigs.  Low and behold! My truck is gone.. Den I realize I rode home double last night and poor truck is still tied to a tree down there.  I got to fetch him home in the next days morn morning when I get back down there.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Tell'm Scrapy


----------



## mattech (Nov 29, 2014)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Nov 29, 2014)

Happy happy happy


...


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Tell'm Scrapy



You neeed to get somebody to send me an avatar


----------



## oops1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Thank my other fuZy shot.



Look out.... Post up picks.. Fuzz


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 29, 2014)

I was having some formatting issues with Quack's, he approved of this one


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Nice lookin group, mattech


----------



## oops1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Cute pic.. Mattech.


Lol-ing any scrap... I gotta hang out with that joker


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## oops1 (Nov 29, 2014)

I bout cooked wangs tanight.. Opted fur chili instead.. PH done made me think I opted wrong


----------



## Scrapy (Nov 29, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> You neeed to get somebody to send me an avatar



What's an avatoiur? .  I thought they was a hoyity toyity  meat cutter same as cooks are chiefs .


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 29, 2014)

It wasnt him that shot. He did see one cut the corner of the of the food plot. Sitn by the fire chilln glad older FUZZY MADE IT


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 29, 2014)

I want some wings too,


----------



## bigelow (Nov 29, 2014)

Wow. Bout winding down now. Just poured my last drink at the cabin. 1 st today. We ended getting 3 more big bottles of vodka, a bottle of Bacardi, a big bottle of beam and 2 bottles of wine. Everything is gone. I made bit through this trip with the in-laws. No one needed a trip to the ER. 

Billy showed up last night drank half bottle of vodka and yelled everything he said. I wish I had a video. Glad all of y'all had a safe and good turkey day.


----------



## bigelow (Nov 29, 2014)

Hey mig.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 29, 2014)

I was cheap today dollar menu for lunch and fire pit warmed tin foil sand melts


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 29, 2014)

Bigs the big spender hey


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 29, 2014)

Werd


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 29, 2014)

Me and Mig gonna wear out the crappie Wednesday


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 29, 2014)

Yes sir I am ready.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 29, 2014)

Contry classic juke box is playing waylon


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 29, 2014)

Ive always been crazy but it keeps from going insane.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 29, 2014)

Zup wycliff


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 29, 2014)

Scrapy is bax


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 29, 2014)

Im out of reebs.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm tired of that Belk commercial


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 29, 2014)

Belks still alive?


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 29, 2014)

Seent a big ole nanny doe but she didn't give me a shot.  Maybe in the mornin.


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 29, 2014)

Bbl. day is cookin hera at camp and I'm bout to get my eat own


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 29, 2014)

hey Migs need to put the boat in the water and do some crappie fishin


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 29, 2014)

Pancho and lefty


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 29, 2014)

Let me know when.


----------



## bigelow (Nov 29, 2014)

When.


----------



## bigelow (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm on my 2nd last drink of the trip.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 29, 2014)

whenever


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 29, 2014)

We just old dimosaurs


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 29, 2014)

Can you get in the river yellow perch run soon.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 29, 2014)

Who killed a deer ?
How are ya'll ?
What i'd miss?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 29, 2014)

Aint killed nothing not even a six pack.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 29, 2014)

kilt some wooden reindeers


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 29, 2014)

What did Hils kill?


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 29, 2014)

Guest ya'll kill anything ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 29, 2014)

Tommarow isthe last day of doe days for you rifle hunters.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 29, 2014)

...


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 29, 2014)

I hunt in Troup.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 29, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> ...



so true


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 29, 2014)

Gonna kill a pig in the morning.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 29, 2014)

good luck


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 29, 2014)

Back and the Christmas tree is up.  Putting up decorations should be fun but hitler orders everyone around and yells at us.  She ended up doing it herself.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 29, 2014)

Oops you from watkinsville?  U know elders bridge road with the covered bridge?


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 29, 2014)

Calling oops


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 29, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Gonna kill a pig in the morning.



I've never killed a pig but I want to.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 29, 2014)

yeah I can launch in the river let me know when


----------



## mattech (Nov 29, 2014)

Hey


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 29, 2014)

hay


----------



## oops1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Aubrin gon make this a game..


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 29, 2014)

They will oops. I'm surprised it's this close, I thought it'd be an Alabama domination.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 29, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> They will oops. I'm surprised it's this close, I thought it'd be an Alabama domination.



That's how it started out... Wasn't even payin attention at first.. Watchin now


----------



## mattech (Nov 29, 2014)

Good luck to aubrin


----------



## mattech (Nov 29, 2014)

I watched the first quarter at the messcin resturaunt.


----------



## mattech (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm loving that minivan thread. Finally getting the recognition they deserve.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 29, 2014)

What a pass.. Dropped it in the bread basket


----------



## mattech (Nov 29, 2014)

Booooyaah


----------



## oops1 (Nov 29, 2014)

I had ta go warsh durin HT.. Y'all ain't hit on nothin cents?? Guess I gotta motivate yall


----------



## mattech (Nov 29, 2014)

Motivate us ooops


----------



## mattech (Nov 29, 2014)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Nov 29, 2014)

Billy said he's gonna wrangle up some deer and paint their nose red. Then sell em as riendeers.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 29, 2014)

Hay!


----------



## oops1 (Nov 29, 2014)

I can't work with this bunch.. Mattech.. Un motivatable


----------



## oops1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hay.. TP.. Did you kill a deers?


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 29, 2014)

Sup Ooooooooops??


----------



## oops1 (Nov 29, 2014)

I can't tote this thread myself.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Y'all should take a shot at bein leaders.. Jus sayin


----------



## oops1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Attaboy.. Hils.. Way ta step up


----------



## oops1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Satan jus scored .. Carp!!!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 29, 2014)

I'll help oops


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 29, 2014)

What's the score, oops?


----------



## oops1 (Nov 29, 2014)

36-34 au


----------



## oops1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Think they for the momentum now


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 29, 2014)

Jus put my .03 sence in da minivan thread


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 29, 2014)

Oooooooooops still needs some psi in his right side tracter tars


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 29, 2014)

Y'all fell asleep????


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 29, 2014)

Ooooooooops mus be lookin fur a creepy van on cl


----------



## oops1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Lil oops and our ghetto dog couldn't care less bout the game. Smh-ing


----------



## oops1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Ooooooooops mus be lookin fur a creepy van on cl



Our club will be sweet.. Leather jackets n all..
You can join


----------



## mattech (Nov 29, 2014)

Werd®


----------



## mattech (Nov 29, 2014)

Wife said I need to go to bed. No more sleeping til noon.


----------



## mattech (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm gonna start a creepy minivan mafia.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Sleep till ya wake up.. That's how I roll


----------



## oops1 (Nov 29, 2014)

mattech said:


> I'm gonna start a creepy minivan mafia.



I already started it.. You can be prez tho.. Till a get a creepy


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 29, 2014)

Can I join without a minivan????


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 29, 2014)

Goot flop hils^^


----------



## oops1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Can I join without a minivan????



I did


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 29, 2014)

I like Christmas cookies


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Wycliff (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## oops1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Wycliff said:


>



Very nice


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 29, 2014)

I don't have a mini van


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Wycliff (Nov 29, 2014)

I don't either.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Guess Ill go to bed. Seed y'all tamorrow


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

Where everyone at guess I'll go back to bed.


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 30, 2014)

Mornin???


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 30, 2014)

Lftt.


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 30, 2014)

Slight overhang and heavy on da heart burn.


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 30, 2014)

Sumpin gonna get shot dis mornin


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 30, 2014)

Mornin to all da guest up in hera


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 30, 2014)

Y'all come on in and say hay


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2014)

Mornin Hils.....good luck!

pewpewpew


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2014)

Just passin thru....


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 30, 2014)

Wear eryone is


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 30, 2014)

I see fuzzy


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 30, 2014)

Still ain't seen nuthin


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 30, 2014)

Fuzzy waitin for da flop


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 30, 2014)

Hau


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 30, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 30, 2014)

Lil fuz waiting on a pig or deer.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 30, 2014)

Headache dis morning.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 30, 2014)

Down at the beer camp.


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 30, 2014)

Just seen a real nice buck with a doe about 500 yards out on the other property.


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 30, 2014)

By the time my arra got there they had done walked about 100 yards down the road


----------



## cramer (Nov 30, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> By the time my arra got there they had done walked about 100 yards down the road



at least you are getting better at it


----------



## cramer (Nov 30, 2014)

^^^
would have sounded better if I could have used the "bad idea t shirts" spokeseperson's pic with it


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

Morning TP morning Hils you'll
get one today for sure.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hil's needs a longer arrow.LOL


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

Sure is quiet in hera today


----------



## cramer (Nov 30, 2014)

Karen=drivelr kllr


----------



## cramer (Nov 30, 2014)

morning Karen
I find that they come back after you have a shower


----------



## cramer (Nov 30, 2014)

mm and tp have a drone that can spy on us when we are in the shower
then they talk about us behind our back


----------



## cramer (Nov 30, 2014)

mm is listening to garth brooks while little fuzzy is hunting


----------



## cramer (Nov 30, 2014)

hils is one with the deer and taking a nap


----------



## cramer (Nov 30, 2014)

tp is making sure his pants fit better when he goes back to the stand


----------



## cramer (Nov 30, 2014)

karen is making me do this by myself


----------



## mattech (Nov 30, 2014)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Nov 30, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hey Cramer I was else where.Hey Matt


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'll help Cramer out


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'll be a good billy


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

Make this happen


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

just one more


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

Flop pow


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

TP's sleeping off his hangover


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

There's a lot of that going around lately


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hey cousin oops


----------



## cramer (Nov 30, 2014)

mattech is cyber sneaky
came out of nowhere


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

We need useless Billy T-shirts


----------



## cramer (Nov 30, 2014)

is oops working today?
or at work twerkin?


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

Be proud and strong wear with pride


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

Need someone to draw Billy


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

He's fast hard to catch


----------



## cramer (Nov 30, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Be proud and strong wear with pride



pre - stained
w/ mustard


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

put a picture of the kreepy mini van on it


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

and bbq sauce


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

Cousin oops not talking


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

TP's hiding


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hil's is on the cell phone lftt


----------



## cramer (Nov 30, 2014)

he's pouting about missing the flop
lowers his productivity at work w/ no flops to show for his time
no deera in the back of his minivan and no flops =


----------



## cramer (Nov 30, 2014)

oops - I'll give you some flop fodder


----------



## cramer (Nov 30, 2014)

it's up to you to pull the trigger


----------



## cramer (Nov 30, 2014)

and don't flinch this time


----------



## cramer (Nov 30, 2014)

that .17 of yers kicks like a mule


----------



## cramer (Nov 30, 2014)

this is too much responsibility for one man - you gotta help out oops


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

Oops left and didn't even say hay


----------



## cramer (Nov 30, 2014)

boss man looking over his shoulder
shoulda never used his real name as his screen name


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 30, 2014)

Hay


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 30, 2014)

Flop


----------



## T.P. (Nov 30, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## cramer (Nov 30, 2014)

flopped and left - oops is never gonna come back


----------



## cramer (Nov 30, 2014)

has anyone caught a deer lately
my deera are non-compliant lately


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

Well hello there Hil's


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

Morning TP


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

where everbody keep going


----------



## T.P. (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm live from hwy 15 north.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Have I missed much?


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

nothing


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

where's highway 15 north located


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

alpharetta


----------



## T.P. (Nov 30, 2014)

Greensboro.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 30, 2014)

In route to commerce now though.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 30, 2014)

Then on to Carnesville, USA.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

safe travels


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

bbl


----------



## mattech (Nov 30, 2014)

Yo.


----------



## mattech (Nov 30, 2014)

Gonna go Christmas tree hunting in a couple hours.


----------



## mattech (Nov 30, 2014)

We gotta cut it down ourselves.


----------



## mattech (Nov 30, 2014)

They give you a rusted up bow saw


----------



## mattech (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm gonna take the chainsaw


----------



## mattech (Nov 30, 2014)

Start a tree cutting business


----------



## mattech (Nov 30, 2014)

Charge people $8 per Christmas tree


----------



## mattech (Nov 30, 2014)

And another $12 to drag to their car


----------



## mattech (Nov 30, 2014)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Nov 30, 2014)

I'll get kicked out of the Christmas tree farm.


----------



## mattech (Nov 30, 2014)

Hey


----------



## T.P. (Nov 30, 2014)

Yo!


----------



## T.P. (Nov 30, 2014)

Can't get my dagggone, leaf blower to running! Piece of junk!


----------



## T.P. (Nov 30, 2014)

Gotta clunt my gutters out! Need my blower! It idles but don't gas up!


----------



## T.P. (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm angry with my blower!


----------



## T.P. (Nov 30, 2014)

Its a ryobi.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 30, 2014)

It was a piece of junk when I bought it!


----------



## T.P. (Nov 30, 2014)

It's gotten junkier as time goes on!


----------



## T.P. (Nov 30, 2014)

Mig to da Mack is hera.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

give it some choke TP


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hope you have a dremel


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

TP are ya here????


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

Good grief if it gets any quieter in hera
it will be a ghost town


----------



## mattech (Nov 30, 2014)

Check for a break in the fuel line T


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hey Matt


----------



## mattech (Nov 30, 2014)

That or a clogged main jet.


----------



## mattech (Nov 30, 2014)

Hey karen


----------



## mattech (Nov 30, 2014)

Gonna go cut a tree down in a few


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

you not lftt


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

how much real trees cost these days?


----------



## mattech (Nov 30, 2014)

The fuel lines are bad about breaking inside the tank, due to the weight of the fuel filter. It cause a stress point and break right at the gromet usually


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

but it wouldn't keep idling if fuel line was cut


----------



## mattech (Nov 30, 2014)

Haven't been lftt in a few weeks now. Just been busy


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

It would start and shut off right?


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

what did you guys do with nut and nitram haven't seen them


----------



## mattech (Nov 30, 2014)

karen936 said:


> but it wouldn't keep idling if fuel line was cut



It will, kind of like sucking a straw with a pin hole. You can drink slow, but you can't get a good suck. Same for gas, small motors take very little gas to idle, but when you open the throttle the fuel/air ratio plummets.


----------



## mattech (Nov 30, 2014)

Nitram is in Paris'. Nut, just don't like us no more. Lol


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

was having trouble with ours unscrewed the
plug and noticed the plug screws together in two
pieces tightened it and it fired right up.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

Yep forgot about Paris


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

sure been slow in hera good luck with the tree


----------



## mattech (Nov 30, 2014)

I've fixed several weed eaters and blowers with a damaged fuel line inside the tank.


----------



## mattech (Nov 30, 2014)

I think we played $35 for our tree last year.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

there's not really that much to them


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

we quit buying real years ago last one cost 65 dollars


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

7 foot tree scotch pine


----------



## mattech (Nov 30, 2014)

We have a nice fake tree. Never had a fake tree until I moved in with my wife. She hates real trees, but last year we found this place real close that we can go and pick our sleeves and cut down. Its more about the family time than having a nice tree.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

Maybe shipping cost is why they 
were so much


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

Sounds nice I like real tree's


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

we used to go with the family thanksgiving nite


----------



## mattech (Nov 30, 2014)

karen936 said:


> we quit buying real years ago last one cost 65 dollars



Yup, those fur trees get pricey, but they won't grow this far south. This place has pine and cypress. We got cypress last year.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

pick out our tree


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

I liked them cause they have tiny pine cones


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

and a greenish blue


----------



## mattech (Nov 30, 2014)

I grew up beside several hundreds of acres of a Christmas tree farm. The owner let us have one every year, we would run off christmas tree thief's. Its amazing how many people would show up at 2a.m. and steal a tree. Lol


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 30, 2014)

Check the gas line Turn them screws on the carb , all Else by a carb kit. The diaframs clog after a few years


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

Christmas tree's don't grow here


----------



## mattech (Nov 30, 2014)

Well, were leaving, see ya on the flip side Karen.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hey Fuzzy


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

bye


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

I need to go finish putting up Christmas but
its hot outside right now


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

bunch of ghosts


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

Fuzzy ignoring me again


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

Fuzzy not being nice


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

TP must be back


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 30, 2014)

Hey folks billy done got mad at izzybell.. Said he wants his alimoney.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

or hils lftt


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 30, 2014)

Hey Kayran


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

Billy don't deserve no allimony


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

well hey there


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm live from my chair.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

gonna go play be back later


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 30, 2014)

I ate now I'm too tired to out stuff away


----------



## T.P. (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm sure it's a fuel line/carb/bad fuel issue. It doesn't get used but for cleaning gutters a few times a year. I'd rather smack it  a bunch of times with a hammer than work on it though.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 30, 2014)

If it sits I bet is the diaphram in the carb.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 30, 2014)

Its in the trash can now.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 30, 2014)

Awe man..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 30, 2014)

I hate leaf blowers, throw my neighbors away tp.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2014)

Yall remind me to strongly reprimand bbh, the next time he starts some stupid avatar bet thread.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2014)

Where did get that dumb idea to start with?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 30, 2014)

Who is that y'all all look a like


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 30, 2014)

Hay


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 30, 2014)

What I miss???


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 30, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 30, 2014)

Wtg


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 30, 2014)

5:30


----------



## T.P. (Nov 30, 2014)

I been on my knees all afternoon. They are sore.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 30, 2014)

5:33


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 30, 2014)

Promotion time for TP


----------



## T.P. (Nov 30, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Promotion time for TP



I do what it takes.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 30, 2014)

This boy kept eye balling me at the store. It was annoying.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 30, 2014)

What's with all the new GT avatars. Somebody lose a bet or did they jump on the bandwagon


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 30, 2014)

Just GT fans showing spirit


----------



## T.P. (Nov 30, 2014)

Wtg


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2014)

The Accident Part Five

Present Day 

Billy left the WW about 8 o’clock that night. That was a mistake that would come back to haunt him. He rode around in that old truck for five hours and consumed 2 six packs before returning to what looked like a deserted town. It was one AM now and he was on schedule. He circled the block one time then pulled that old truck into the alley between the tire store and the Wahn Will Du Chinese restaurant. He set there for a few minutes finishing his cigarette and making sure no one had followed him into the alley.
He had been almost afraid to check out the tire rack, behind K&H, but once he let his eyes take it in, he could hardly control his excitement. There they were, five fine looking donuts sitting in the tire rack. He would only take four. Not that he had any reservation about cleaning them out, but he could only carry two at a time and his plan called for no more than two trips.
He got out of his truck and made the trip over and back with no issue. And now half of his prize was in the bed of that old truck. He made the second trip to the tire rack and was lifting the last two, when it happened. 

Suddenly Billy was blinded by to bright headlights and a spot light. The flashing blue lights atop the car that carried those other lights made Billy’s heart drop. He stood there frozen by the rack, when those terrible words came across the alley toward him. “Step away from the donuts Billy”, Billy would have known that voice in his sleep it was Deputy Lurdy Wanaby. 
“Figured you were up to something lefty, when you left the Wagon Wheel so early” Lurdy said over the PA system. 

A lot of years earlier…
After TP said good bye to Pappy he pulled away from the scene and headed back toward town. He was going to go to the Urgent Care hospital to check on Billy. But first he had to go back to Stuckey's Steel and Fab Shop. He needed to check on the new man Kinnie Mc Smith. He was not too worried about the new man. Kinnie was smart and dependable. Before TP hired him he had been a superintendant with a large construction company . Kinnie would still be with them but he had several issues with the OHSA man and had ended up getting him fired as a result.
As he walked in to Stuckey’s Steel he saw Kinnie at the end of a flange with a hand grinder and sparks going in every direction.

I asked TP one time why he named his business Stucky’s, and he said it was because of the sign. He got the sign for free from his uncle who had demolished an old store out on interstate and gave it him, figuring he would cut it up and scrap it. He had cleaned it up and hung it over his door. If you looked close you could still see the faded small writing on one end that said, “Two Pecan Logs for a Dollar

He hollered at Kinnie “Turn that thing off and come in the office”. He walked in the little room and TP said “Billy has been in an accident and he is hurt bad. This hit Kinnie like a brick, because he had grown to like the kid who cleaned up around the shop for $2 a week.

“I am riding over to check on him now, you wanna 
come?” Sure he said, I kinda like that kid.
They pulled up to the parking lot of the Carnquitt County hospital 10 minutes later and as they were headed toward the door they met Red the EMT headed out. “You are going to check on Billy Mr. Wilvis?”

“Yeah” said TP. “Thought we would check on him”
“He is on the first floor Mr. Wilvis” Red told him.

That did not surprise TP because the CC Urgent Care/Medical center was only one story high.

When they reached Billy’s room, the Doctor was with him. He saw them come in and ask them to step in the hall where they could speak. “How is he Doc” asked TP.
“He is kinda in and out right now, and when he is awake he becomes very agitated and keeps saying, Big tires, big tires chasing me.” The doctor asked TP to come in and see if Billy would respond to him.

He approached the bed and said “Billy, can you hear me.” Billy opened his eyes and saw TP. He was trying to say something and finally got it out. “Work Boss, sorry about work.” 

TP trying to make him feel better said “Don’t you worry one little bit about work Billy, your job will be there for you when you get well.”

Then Billy barely whispered. "That $2 you pay me Boss, we have to have that to get enough groceries to eat on.”

TP look at Billy laying there in that hospital bed and said, “Well I guess it won’t hurt you to worry a little bit Billy”

To be Continued 
__________________


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 30, 2014)

Loled all over the place boss thats the best chapter yet


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 30, 2014)

goot chapter Bo$$


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks, Mr. Wilvis shore is tight.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 30, 2014)

LoL, that sounds like something TP would say.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

I got deers


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2014)

Choot em KRun


----------



## karen936 (Nov 30, 2014)

I not shoot my deer


----------



## Bambi (Nov 30, 2014)

Sad and depressing day for this ole CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored. Dropped my shotgun on the river this morning.  She gone for good. Taking all donations. Proceeds go to Bambi's hunting privelages. It's a good cause


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 30, 2014)

I thought quack wrote that chapter cuz of your avatar kydawg. That doesn't look good on you. How long you got to ware that thing


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice Karen. You want to come set my stuff up


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2014)

mguthrie said:


> I thought quack wrote that chapter cuz of your avatar kydawg. That doesn't look good on you. How long you got to ware that thing



I don't know for sure, bbh made the rules and he is avoiding me right now.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 30, 2014)

Good job


----------



## T.P. (Nov 30, 2014)

Top shelf right there.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

flap


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

Pappy lucked up on da flapperdoozie.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

Pappy has been working round da house a bit this evening.  Still a bunch ta do afore Pappy is happy.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

Ever wondered how anybody gets all the stuff done they gots ta do.  Pappy don't ever get caught up.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

Pappy is missing da spring in his youth, when streakin thru da woods wid just yo tenny shoes was in style.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

Never could convince da wife that would be fun tho


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 30, 2014)

Evening, people.
I never thought i'd say this, but....... football season can't end soon enough. I'm wore slap out.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

sumptin 'bout skeeters and briars and people peekin


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

Wobert?  you feelin' ok?  you gots a fever????


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

Pappy been eatin' fried cheekun, slaw and 'tater wedges. Wif chocolate cake and icecream


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

Pappy gots ta get on da weight loss program.  Billy told me I could lose 20 lbs of ugly fat, if I would just cut my head off.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

Pappy considered what Billy said.

Pappy ain't talkin' to Billy no more, til Billy apologizes.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 30, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Wobert?  you feelin' ok?  you gots a fever????



Between registration duty and the sports forum, i just don't have much time for visiting lately.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

It weren't so much the 20lbs of fat, it was da ugly part that bothered Pappy.'


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

Ezerbody knows Pappy is one handsome dude.  If you don't believe it, just ask Pappy.  He will tell you.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Between registration duty and the sports forum, i just don't have much time for visiting lately.



Not to worry Wobert... 3 out of 4 post in the sports forum now are calling for Richt to be fired, quartered, hung, keel hauled, tarred and feathered, run down by the team bus, and if he survives, 30 days in da 'lectric chair.



and that is just the people who still say they like him as a person


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 30, 2014)

I bet the sports forum has been a hoot this weekend


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

Pappy ain't getting lots of help pushin dis strang right now.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> I bet the sports forum has been a hoot this weekend



My neighbors wife could be the twin of the lady in the picture, Wyc


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

Da Bo$$ is looking at da strang, but he ain't talkin much


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 30, 2014)

Then she is a beautiful woman, that's my late wife


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

MayrettaMarvin is cheer too, but he ain't blabbin' neither


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Then she is a beautiful woman, that's my late wife



sorry for you lost Wyc.  

Vivian , my neighbor, is a nice looking lady.  2 beautiful daughters too.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

gettin real close.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

gnarly thar


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

flapperdapperdoozie


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

98 mo' and dis 'un is done


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

Watchin " North to Alaska" right now.  I like John Wayne.


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 30, 2014)

Sad considering Wycliff's lost.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 30, 2014)

Sorry, Wycliff. I was just admiring the pic a little while ago. She is a beautiful person indeed.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

howdy wycliffBo$$JBKmayrettacherrycoke


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks Pappy


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 30, 2014)

I like John Wayne too.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

how long were you married Wyc?

I been married 35 years now.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks everyone


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

Is that your son or daughter she is holding?

Pappy has 4 of each model, and 5 grandbabies now.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 30, 2014)

20 years


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 30, 2014)

Son and I have 1 of each model


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hey guys.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 30, 2014)

Great chapter KD.....


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 30, 2014)

Ive been off huntin' a little and missed a bunch o billy......


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

My oldest daughter is 32 now.  She has 2 daughters.  3 and 1y/o.  My 2nd daughter is 27 and has a 5y/o girl and 3 y/o boy. My 3rd daughter has a 4y/o boy.

they sure are fun.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 30, 2014)

Sorry for your loss WC


----------



## T.P. (Nov 30, 2014)

How old is your chitrens, wycliff?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

Billy been busy.  He come by here this morning with a load of slick tires. Said he was going to the Dragway and selling them.

Said he heard them boys were paying over $300 each fer slicks to put on the back of their cars.  Billy said he been running slicks fer years.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 30, 2014)

23 yo daughter and 9 yo son and they are definitely a joy


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss Wycliff, she was a beautiful woman. That is sad.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

Pappy is trying to arrange a marriage now 'tween t.p. and Dylan.  T just ain't come up with a big 'nuff dowry yet.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 30, 2014)

Tell Billy I need some of them slicks


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

Dylan said he is all fer it.  Said he liked deer huntin' from the dining room and eatin breakfast while he studied if the deer were big enuff.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Have I missed much?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Have I missed much?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Tell Billy I need some of them slicks



Billy said he had a nice matched pair of 295/65R17 Goodyears for only $100.00, but one of them was a Cooper tire.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

Billy needs to take a monkey wranch to the website. It sho is slow.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

Billy is workin on gettin him some more slicks.  Said his wholesaler is getting a new shipment in tamarra night, if the guard dogs ain't running loose in da fence.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

Billy is workin on gettin him some more slicks.  Said his wholesaler is getting a new shipment in tamarra night, if the guard dogs ain't running loose in da fence.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Pappy is trying to arrange a marriage now 'tween t.p. and Dylan.  T just ain't come up with a big 'nuff dowry yet.



You gonna have to throw in a bunch of dem guns Pappy.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

and it is postin 2x on one click of the post reply button too.

weird


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 30, 2014)

you can say that again


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 30, 2014)

you can say that again.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 30, 2014)

Dang slow tonight.


----------



## mattech (Nov 30, 2014)

Great chapter Bo$$


----------



## T.P. (Nov 30, 2014)

Dang slow tonight


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> You gonna have to throw in a bunch of dem guns Pappy.



I thought it were the brides daddy that brought da guns.....


----------



## mattech (Nov 30, 2014)

Man what a day. I got more stories from our experience then I have letters on my keyboard.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2014)

You might want to read back a few pages bbh.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Spent most of the day cuttin in the walls with the paint my wife had to have.. She was goin for gray but it looks blue.. I hate painting and now she wants to change it.. $155.00 in paint and a most of the day down the drain.. Now I see why billy has so many ex-wives.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 30, 2014)

I can't even get a page to load.


----------



## mattech (Nov 30, 2014)

I'll just say, we got a tree that would male the grizwalds jealous


----------



## T.P. (Nov 30, 2014)

I can't even get a page to load


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

T, how old is t.p. now anyway... Dylan don't go much fer them older wimmins


----------



## mattech (Nov 30, 2014)

I know the feeling oops, I've painted our bedroom twice in one weekend at the old house. It cost my wife a lot to get me to do that.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 30, 2014)

The darker gray was for below the chair rail .. She likes neither


----------



## mattech (Nov 30, 2014)

Not sure if this picture does the tree justice, but its huuuuge.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 30, 2014)

Yep, da brides daddy gonna be showing guns to every dude that comes in.


----------



## mattech (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

oops,  my wife would just have to live with that color for a few years if she picked it out.


----------



## mattech (Nov 30, 2014)

The base is about 8 foot wide.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 30, 2014)

mattech said:


> I know the feeling oops, I've painted our bedroom twice in one weekend at the old house. It cost my wife a lot to get me to do that.



I'm goin to my cooler.. Gonna drown my sorrows seed y'all tamorrow.. Just had to vent


----------



## T.P. (Nov 30, 2014)

She be 4, pappy. She got another 26 years before she's gonna start courtin.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 30, 2014)

Superduty creepyvan.


----------



## mattech (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## oops1 (Nov 30, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> oops,  my wife would just have to live with that color for a few years if she picked it out.



Thinkin bout lettin her fix it.



mattech said:


> The base is about 8 foot wide.



Good Lawd.. Clark


----------



## mattech (Nov 30, 2014)

Later oops.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2014)

That is a terrible paint job oops. You should have hired somebody


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 30, 2014)

Putting up lights all day my yard looks like the Griwalds


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2014)

Kinnie Mc in hera.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Little full.. Lot of sap! Thank for the lol's.. Goin to hang with Natty.. Seed y'all tamorrow


----------



## mattech (Nov 30, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Thinkin bout lettin her fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lawd.. Clark




I let my wife and kids pick. Problem is, when I got home and got it in the stand rated for 10 foot trees it fell over and crushed the stand. So I had to go to Lowes and pay $55 for a stand rated for 12 foot that is welded.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 30, 2014)

T.P. said:


> She be 4, pappy. She got another 26 years before she's gonna start courtin.



30 is about right.  My daughter is 5.  I'm trying to teach her that datin' is what folks do after they finish college.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 30, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Good Lawd.. Clark


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Yep, da brides daddy gonna be showing guns to every dude that comes in.



Dylan really like bolt actions and lever actions.  Does he get to pick the one he likes?


----------



## mattech (Nov 30, 2014)

Nonsense.


----------



## mattech (Nov 30, 2014)

Wife left me home alone so she could go drink wine at a friends.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 30, 2014)

JB jr got his deer Saturday.....a 4 pt.  First ever sittin' by himself.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 30, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Yall remind me to strongly reprimand bbh, the next time he starts some stupid avatar bet thread.


You joined 


mguthrie said:


> What's with all the new GT avatars. Somebody lose a bet or did they jump on the bandwagon


Some people lost a bet


KyDawg said:


> The Accident Part Five
> 
> Present Day
> 
> ...


Nice story Bo$$


karen936 said:


> I got deers


Start shooting 


KyDawg said:


> I don't know for sure, bbh made the rules and he is avoiding me right now.


A week. What did you want to know, I wouldn't avoid you


Wycliff said:


> Then she is a beautiful woman, that's my late wife



Hate to hear your loss. Prayers sent


----------



## mattech (Nov 30, 2014)

Congrats JB Jr, sounds like a good weekend for him.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2014)

I was in a hunting club one year. I told them somebody else could have my work days, that I didn't care much for them. For some reason they didn't invite me back the next year.


----------



## mattech (Nov 30, 2014)

Gotta go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## mattech (Nov 30, 2014)

Holly jolly


----------



## mattech (Nov 30, 2014)

Flop


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Congrats JB Jr.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> 30 is about right.  My daughter is 5.  I'm trying to teach her that datin' is what folks do after they finish college.



I tell my 17y/o that there is

1. Education
2. Social Life
3. Sports

Pick any 2, but #1 is not going to go unpicked.  So far she has chosen 1 and 3.  She seems to have her head on straight right now, but you never know. Her coaches are telling her the same thing, so that help.  I figure if I can get her thru 2 years of college without a serious boyfriend, I am doing good.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 30, 2014)

That's a big tree MT......we gotta 10' tree this year.  My wife is 5' even.  Kinda funny watching her put ladders up to decorate.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 30, 2014)

A lotta G T fans in here. 
Ain't that rite Kytech.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 30, 2014)

goot nite eveyone


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 30, 2014)

mattech said:


> Congrats JB Jr, sounds like a good weekend for him.



Yea, it was a very good weekend for him.  Good times. Thanks.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 30, 2014)

Nite WC


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

nite Wyc


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

T, Dylan is 12 now.  Sounds about right in 20 years or so.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> A lotta G T fans in here.
> Ain't that rite Kytech.



I should have left you out of chapter 5.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 30, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I tell my 17y/o that there is
> 
> 1. Education
> 2. Social Life
> ...



Good wisdom right there


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

Maybe I can keep Dylan interested in sqwerl huntin, deer huntin, fishin, and campin enuff to keep him outta trouble.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 30, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Congrats JB Jr.



Thanks.....Ima see if I can post a pic....


----------



## mattech (Nov 30, 2014)

I feel like I should be doing something.


----------



## mattech (Nov 30, 2014)

....


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> Good wisdom right there



JB... when she studies enuff to get the grades she has to have, and practices enuff to compete where she wants too, she don't have time for the social life.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 30, 2014)

If you can't, tell me and I'll do it for you, JB.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Someone start a new one


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

right now Daddy is spending a bunch of $$$ on braces.  Lordy, kids sho are 'pensive.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

Man, we there, ain't we.  

Sure went fast.


----------



## bigelow (Nov 30, 2014)

Back in ga so happy that 8 hr drive is over.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

gnarly a flop


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

hay biggun


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

its dun done


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Pappy, it's your's


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 30, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> If you can't, tell me and I'll do it for you, JB.



Thanks, I'll probably have to wait for the next billy thread.....


----------

